# Rosie's Babies @ 6 Weeks



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Rosie's little bundles are now 6 weeks old.
A lovely couple came today and reserved Seek and Destroy & The Unforgiven.

Here are their 6 week old pics

Tallica Enter Sandman









Tallica Seek and Destroy









Tallica Master of Puppets









Tallica The Unforgiven









Tallica Whiskey in the Jar


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Awww What Cuties..


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

There all gorg and love there gorg eyes there such a lovely colour.


----------



## Mollyrock (Jun 27, 2009)

Stunning  I love that pic of Puppets


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Puppets - or Suzie as she is now called - is fantastic, she is so laid back and so definatey staying here!!!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Awwwwwwwww so cute!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

they're looking gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub: I love puppets


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Thanks Lynn, she is just a bit special - she is a solid blue too, my favourite colour


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Aw, muppets, what a cutie....


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Sweet - and so long! I can't beleive how time is flying!


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

Aww they are gorgeous!
Their eyes are beautiful!

Ill have one lmao


Chloe x


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

They are gorgeous babies. I have to say Puppets is my fave too, gorgeous little face. I hope they all get fab homes!

Izzie


----------



## Britt Hammershøi (Jun 26, 2009)

They are abeslut lovely. What race are the


----------



## littlekitty (May 5, 2009)

They are all adorable. Lovely colours.


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

This is my dream breed of cat! they are so perfect!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are really looking lovely, such sweet little faces, gorgeous colours,


----------

